# Samson the Bullmastiff.



## basin79 (Sep 4, 2016)

Had my little man since he was a tiny little pup. Over 8 years later we're best mates. 

These photo's have been taken from my tv so they're not great. 

The day I got him and the following few days, weeks, months and years.

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 4


----------



## basin79 (Sep 4, 2016)

More pics off the PS3.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Sep 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4 | Love 5


----------



## basin79 (Sep 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 6 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Sep 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Ran (Sep 4, 2016)

Very handsome boy Samson!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 5, 2016)

He's lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Sep 5, 2016)

What a cutie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 5, 2016)

A treat for the little man.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Sep 13, 2016)

Steak treat for Samce.


----------



## basin79 (Sep 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 26, 2016)

Treat day.


----------



## basin79 (Sep 26, 2016)

He's been on the ale.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 29, 2016)

It's the little things. My little man asleep.


----------



## Najakeeper (Oct 2, 2016)

Very cool. I never got the small dogs, bigger the better! Awesome animal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Oct 2, 2016)

Najakeeper said:


> Very cool. I never got the small dogs, bigger the better! Awesome animal.


He is phenomenal.

I had a blue merl border collie before him. After he died I wanted another dog but a breed completely different. Samson is certainly different.


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 4, 2016)

Samson is a lovely boy.
Mastiffs are my favourites. There has been a huge increase in mastiffs in the Toronto area the last few years. Probably due, in part, to the ban on pit bulls in Ontario. Unfortunately, that also means that there has been an increase in the amount of them finding their way into shelters and rescues - some of them extremely aggressive.
Just like tarantulas, there are many dog breeds who are not appropriate for beginners. Mastiffs are one of those breeds. They need to be in constant training to avoid them developing anti-social behaviours.
In the hands of good, responsible, owners - they are the best dogs on the planet. In the hands of irresponsible owners - they can be one of the most dangerous.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Teal (Oct 23, 2016)

I adore Bullmastiffs  Your boy is very handsome, and I love how tight his flews are! Bullmastiffs are getting to jowly like English mastiffs these days.


----------



## basin79 (Oct 24, 2016)

Teal said:


> I adore Bullmastiffs  Your boy is very handsome, and I love how tight his flews are! Bullmastiffs are getting to jowly like English mastiffs these days.


To be honest the kennel club need to really sort themselves out. They've turned many a good dog into walking vet bills.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 24, 2016)

basin79 said:


> To be honest the kennel club need to really sort themselves out. They've turned many a good dog into walking vet bills.


A veterinarian I used to work with has been breeding, showing, working bull mastiffs for decades. The conscientious breeders concentrate on improving the breed and promoting spay/neuter in animals with medical issues and/or undesirable traits. As with any breed, there are unscrupulous backyard breeders and mills out there. The kennel clubs can't police all of them.

I pulled a Bull mastiff from a local shelter a few years ago for BM rescue. Because the breeder had microchipped her, we were able to back track since the purchaser never transferred ownership on the chip. Prior to purchase, the owner had passed vet checks, reference checks, home visit, even had a detailed contract with "return to breeder" clause. He still let this unspayed female out to run the streets and get picked up by the shelter, multiple times. Finally told shelter he didn't want her, but refused to relinquish any of her paperwork. The breeder was FURIOUS!
The dog did go to a good, permanent home.
People are jerks and the dogs, as individuals and as specific breeds, suffer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal (Oct 24, 2016)

The judges need to stop awarding malformed dogs in the conformation ring. The Kennel Club (KC, in Britain) has revised their standard for GSDs and buckled down on deformed dogs ever since a particularly bad one won breed and people were outraged. Conformation ring trends are mutilating breeds ):

Honestly, in some breeds, backyard breeders have the better dogs because they are often breeding for temperament rather than conformation trends.


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 24, 2016)

Some breeds just shouldn't exist at all. They are so far removed from their original intention that they can't even perform the tasks for which they were bred. (i.e. English Bulldog). A lot of the conformation requirements for some breeds are completely political and have become downright stupid.

The average backyard breeder does not take temperament or anything else into consideration. They are just breeding to:
-get their money back from purchase of first dog.
-let the kids experience the miracle of life (Gag. Buy the kids a video.)
-get rich quick (Ha ha ha).
-because their dogs have papers (or not...)
-to perpetuate sport/aberrant color patterns (and accompanying disabilities).
-because their friend has a male/female.
The list of dumb reasons to breed goes on. 

BYB dogs are not necessarily better, nor even healthier. They tend to come with their own slew of issues from indiscriminate pairings.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Oct 24, 2016)

Formerphobe said:


> Some breeds just shouldn't exist at all. They are so far removed from their original intention that they can't even perform the tasks for which they were bred. (i.e. English Bulldog). A lot of the conformation requirements for some breeds are completely political and have become downright stupid.
> 
> The average backyard breeder does not take temperament or anything else into consideration. They are just breeding to:
> -get their money back from purchase of first dog.
> ...


Bang on the money. Just look at what a Bulldog used to look like. Now look at todays. Poor sods can hardly breath.

There are loads more dogs that the KK have deformed through their "standards".


----------



## basin79 (Oct 24, 2016)

Burger treat for my little man. And he chews it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Oct 24, 2016)

Such a gorgeous boy!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Nov 1, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## louise f (Nov 1, 2016)

He is such a cutie.  <3

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Pipa (Nov 20, 2016)

Cute dog , I love me some bullmastiffs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 22, 2016)

My little man having a dream.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Spidermolt (Dec 6, 2016)

Sad thing is that here in the US a lot of people are so naive on dog breeds and knowledge that most people would look at that and say "EEK THAT'S A PIT BULL!!!" even thought 1st that isn't a pit and 2nd pits aren't even that bad at all. I worked at an animal shelter and they're my favorite breed!..

back on topic that's a cute fella you've got there!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Kymura (Dec 11, 2016)

Thank you for sharing these!
What a gorgeous goofy guy.
 He's just beautiful, I so enjoy these videos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 11, 2016)

Kymura said:


> Thank you for sharing these!
> What a gorgeous goofy guy.
> He's just beautiful, I so enjoy these videos.


Cheers.

I only wish I'd have started filming him years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Dec 19, 2016)

basin79 said:


>


Helpful note to Samson: Bird tastes just like chicken!!!
Lmao.


----------



## basin79 (Dec 19, 2016)

crone said:


> Helpful note to Samson: Bird tastes just like chicken!!!
> Lmao.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Dec 19, 2016)

basin79 said:


>


That's the great dogge spirit!!


----------



## basin79 (Dec 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crone Returns (Dec 25, 2016)

Samson's a poser!!  My dogs ripped into their squeekies on the solstice!!
I had to take them away so I could sleep!


----------



## basin79 (Dec 25, 2016)

crone said:


> Samson's a poser!!  My dogs ripped into their squeekies on the solstice!!
> I had to take them away so I could sleep!


Samce prefers his solid nylon bones. He doesn't bother chewing soft toys.


----------



## Crone Returns (Dec 28, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Samce prefers his solid nylon bones. He doesn't bother chewing soft toys.


Yeeeeaaah...  Can see that!  He's such a delicate, tiny youngster lol!


----------



## basin79 (Dec 28, 2016)

crone said:


> Yeeeeaaah...  Can see that!  He's such a delicate, tiny youngster lol!


It's true though. His teddy is still in perfect condition. All be it moist. If he put the same effort into chewing it like he does with his nylon bones it'd be in bits within minutes.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Jan 9, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


Veeery slobbery and cross eyed with anticipation. Lol. How cannot somebody love that big drooly face?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 9, 2017)

crone said:


> Veeery slobbery and cross eyed with anticipation. Lol. How cannot somebody love that big drooly face?


I'd say it was impossible unless you're an animal hater. Or maybe if you own extremely expensive furniture and your wall are adorned with silk.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 9, 2017)

Seeing him eating hamburgers and meat so wildly reminds me of the French Bulldog we had in the first half of the '90, when that breed wasn't a fashion dog like today, or Kagyr, the Mastino Napoletano my family had when we were brats. They were eating machines... the dogs with "muso schiacciato" are the most lovely and loyal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Jan 9, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I'd say it was impossible unless you're an animal hater. Or maybe if you own extremely expensive furniture and your wall are adorned with silk.


Silk??!!


----------



## basin79 (Jan 9, 2017)

crone said:


> Silk??!!


Don't know the name for expensive wallpaper.


----------



## Crone Returns (Jan 9, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Don't know the name for expensive wallpaper.


Silk.  As expensive as you get, well you could use the golden orb weaver--Nephilia?--silk. It's knock down drag out gorgeous.  It's the same expensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Jan 14, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


----------



## basin79 (Jan 15, 2017)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 30, 2017)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 30, 2017)

It's a burger eating machine


----------



## basin79 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> It's a burger eating machine


He would be given the opportunity. I'd hate to see how many he'd eat. I bet he'd kill himself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## socalqueen (Jan 30, 2017)

Big and Beautiful boy!! Dogs make life better. I don't have one right now but plan on getting two (they always need a buddy) sometime this year. I want a big breed like yours. I need to just buy a farm, I want so many animals lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jan 31, 2017)

socalqueen said:


> Big and Beautiful boy!! Dogs make life better. I don't have one right now but plan on getting two (they always need a buddy) sometime this year. I want a big breed like yours. I need to just buy a farm, I want so many animals lol.


If you really do want a mastiff be prepared for your wallpaper to be ruined. I have 3 face cloths for Samson and always wipe his mouth after he eats or drinks. But he'll slobber if he picks up a hint of a scent if food etc. If you're not in the same room when they shake you miss the slobber on the walls. But it dries dark and becomes visible.

I them wipe it off with a damp cloth but then you get patches. I don't give a shit to be honest. The walls will get painted over at some point.

I wouldn't change my little man for the world though. I can't even begin to tell you how much he's changed my life and continues to.


----------



## socalqueen (Jan 31, 2017)

basin79 said:


> If you really do want a mastiff be prepared for your wallpaper to be ruined. I have 3 face cloths for Samson and always wipe his mouth after he eats or drinks. But he'll slobber if he picks up a hint of a scent if food etc. If you're not in the same room when they shake you miss the slobber on the walls. But it dries dark and becomes visible.
> 
> I them wipe it off with a damp cloth but then you get patches. I don't give a shit to be honest. The walls will get painted over at some point.
> 
> I wouldn't change my little man for the world though. I can't even begin to tell you how much he's changed my life and continues to.


My dad had an American Bulldog for 15 years, he was absolutely huge. His name was Mugsy. He slobbered non stop, but was an awesome and loving dog, he had cancer and had to be put down a couple months ago.  Im not sure about getting a dog that slobbers excessively because I am a bit of a clean freak, but I do want a large breed dog if possible.


----------



## basin79 (Jan 31, 2017)

socalqueen said:


> My dad had an American Bulldog for 15 years, he was absolutely huge. His name was Mugsy. He slobbered non stop, but was an awesome and loving dog, he had cancer and had to be put down a couple months ago.  Im not sure about getting a dog that slobbers excessively because I am a bit of a clean freak, but I do want a large breed dog if possible.


If you're a clean freak a mastiff definitely isn't for you unless you've got painted walls that can be wiped clean. If you have you're laughing. Slobber wipes off the TV easy enough and comes of clothes with a wipe.


----------



## basin79 (Feb 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## basin79 (Feb 14, 2017)

Roses are red 
and you are green.
I lick my balls 
and you like to preen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Feb 18, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Feb 18, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


OMG!  I LMAO!  He's got a baying hound thing going on. And he looks sooo soulful. Maybe the Elvis of the dogs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 11, 2017)

My little man using my pillow and me as a pillow.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 20, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 11, 2017)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## PanzoN88 (Apr 12, 2017)

That is one huge bullmastiff, sounds like he is well trained and very loyal.


----------



## basin79 (Apr 12, 2017)

PanzoN88 said:


> That is one huge bullmastiff, sounds like he is well trained and very loyal.


He's extremely loyal and well trained yes. Having a dog as large and as powerful as a Bullmastiff you have to look after them and be the alpha.


----------



## PanzoN88 (Apr 12, 2017)

basin79 said:


> He's extremely loyal and well trained yes. Having a dog as large and as powerful as a Bullmastiff you have to look after them and be the alpha.


When I was 5 I had a Rottweiler (220 pounds) that was very loyal to me and would attack my mother whenever she came at me in hostility (I would get in trouble for things I didn't do).

If I can't get a blue nose pit I told myself I would get a bullmastiff. 

I just found your Channel on YouTube, excellent videos


----------



## basin79 (Apr 12, 2017)

PanzoN88 said:


> When I was 5 I had a Rottweiler (220 pounds) that was very loyal to me and would attack my mother whenever she came at me in hostility (I would get in trouble for things I didn't do).
> 
> If I can't get a blue nose pit I told myself I would get a bullmastiff.
> 
> I just found your Channel on YouTube, excellent videos


Dogs are just fantastic. Absolutely phenomenonal. For all they've done for humans throughout the centuries they are treated absolutely disgusting by some.


----------



## basin79 (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 18, 2017)

basin79 said:


>


LMAO!  Dogs snore so good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 24, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (May 3, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (May 5, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (May 8, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (May 12, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (May 17, 2017)




----------



## basin79 (May 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Jun 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Jun 11, 2017)



Reactions: Love 4


----------



## keks (Jun 11, 2017)

I really love this dog . 62 kg (you said in another video?) pure doggy-sweetness ^^.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 11, 2017)

keks said:


> I really love this dog . 62 kg (you said in another video?) pure doggy-sweetness ^^.


Yeah the very low 60's. Better for his joints.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Jun 26, 2017)



Reactions: Love 4


----------



## basin79 (Jun 28, 2017)



Reactions: Love 3


----------



## basin79 (Jun 29, 2017)

Love playing hide and seek with Samson. He never cheats and peeks.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 2, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 3


----------



## basin79 (Jul 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 5, 2017)

He's a big lad, how quick they grow, from pup to adult in no time at all, bet he's eating you out of house and home, great pictures of cracking looking mastiff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 5, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> He's a big lad, how quick they grow, from pup to adult in no time at all, bet he's eating you out of house and home, great pictures of cracking looking mastiff.


He doesn't eat that much to be fair. A 15kg sack lasts him 3-4 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Jul 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 9, 2017)

My little man. When he's not sleeping on our settee or bed he's on his personal bed. Single quilt, double quilt, dog bed,cushions and memory foam pillow.

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 10, 2017)

I love me a good mastiff! Neopolitan, Bull, English-- doesn't matter! Mastiffs are adorable giant babies who need to be protected at all costs.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 10, 2017)

S


miss moxie said:


> I love me a good mastiff! Neopolitan, Bull, English-- doesn't matter! Mastiffs are adorable giant babies who need to be protected at all costs.


Samson is some what his own man and but is only a baby with me. He's settled right down in his old age but would always challenge my mate when he visited. And win. 

That typed this last time he had to be muzzled for the vet. He's always jumped for them if they looked him in the eye (challenging) although I always told them not to look at him directly in the eye.

He'd just stare at them and inevitably their eyes would meet and some point. Obviously I had him controlled so he'd never get to them.

His annual checkup just gone there where dogs yapping at him (I sit away from other dogs in the cat section that is always empty) and he was quite annoyed. Got in with the vet and he growled when she tried to listen to his chest. 

She wouldn't work with him unless he was muzzled. He's never been muzzled so he was a little distressed and in turn it distressed me seeing my little man unhappy.

He's asleep at his end of the settee now. He's my whole. My best friend. Everything.

Reactions: Love 3


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 10, 2017)

Hah, so he's a -fussy- baby then! I have a fussy baby cat. Once he had to stay at the emergency vet a couple days and I was visiting him one evening and when the nurse came in to take him back to his cage and he started growling at her!

I know what you mean though. I've got an Italian greyhound, my first ever 'on my own' dog I bought myself when I turned 18. She's nine right now and has two fatty tumors that have got to come out and is scheduled for surgery next month. I dunno what I'd do if anything happened to her. She's my whole, my best friend, my everything. 

Humans, as a whole, don't deserve dogs. We're lucky we get to coexist with them. But then, I like *most* animals more than I like people.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 10, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Hah, so he's a -fussy- baby then! I have a fussy baby cat. Once he had to stay at the emergency vet a couple days and I was visiting him one evening and when the nurse came in to take him back to his cage and he started growling at her!
> 
> I know what you mean though. I've got an Italian greyhound, my first ever 'on my own' dog I bought myself when I turned 18. She's nine right now and has two fatty tumors that have got to come out and is scheduled for surgery next month. I dunno what I'd do if anything happened to her. She's my whole, my best friend, my everything.
> 
> Humans, as a whole, don't deserve dogs. We're lucky we get to coexist with them. But then, I like *most* animals more than I like people.


My little man had to have surgery a couple of years ago. Went smooth as the majority of ops do. I understand your worry though.

When I dropped him off in the morning of his operation I had to stay right so Samce didn't feel funny. Got home a cried my eyes out.

The feeling if going to collect him was absolutely immense.

I wish your lass the best of luck but she'll not need it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 10, 2017)

basin79 said:


> My little man had to have surgery a couple of years ago. Went smooth as the majority of ops do. I understand your worry though.
> 
> When I dropped him off in the morning of his operation I had to stay right so Samce didn't feel funny. Got home a cried my eyes out.
> 
> ...


Likely I'll start before I even get home! I'm an absolute water-works over animals. Glad your boy's surgery went well, and I hope he never has to have another! The worry is sight hounds (what she is) are very sensitive to anesthesia. Their metabolism is different, and they have very low fat in their bodies which mean they can actually get hypothermia during procedures under anesthesia. My vet is very good though and he's been seeing her since she was 'wee' so to speak.  Thanks for the well wishes, I'll pass it on to her. Lazy girl has probably found a patch of sunlight somewhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 10, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Likely I'll start before I even get home! I'm an absolute water-works over animals. Glad your boy's surgery went well, and I hope he never has to have another! The worry is sight hounds (what she is) are very sensitive to anesthesia. Their metabolism is different, and they have very low fat in their bodies which mean they can actually get hypothermia during procedures under anesthesia. My vet is very good though and he's been seeing her since she was 'wee' so to speak.  Thanks for the well wishes, I'll pass it on to her. Lazy girl has probably found a patch of sunlight somewhere.


Mastiff's aren't great either with being put under but Samson is fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 10, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Mastiff's aren't great either with being put under but Samson is fine.


Samce ain't "fine)!  
He's AWESOME!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 15, 2017)



Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 19, 2017)

My best mate and whole world died in my arms today.

Reactions: Sad 9 | Love 2


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Aug 19, 2017)

I just saw the vid  I'm sorry


----------



## keks (Aug 19, 2017)

OMG basin, I am soooo sorry, I nearly can't type, I am crying .... What happened to him? I know you don't like humans, but let me hug you. I know what he meant to you.


----------



## Gloomcookie (Aug 19, 2017)

When I clicked on your video this evening - I was stunned. I want to tell you I am so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you. It is never easy to lose a member of your family, and your best friend at that. In your videos you can clearly see the love that you have for Samson and that he had for you. He was so loved and very lucky that you were his best buddy. And while it is true he had an awesome life with you, it is still horrible to lose a close friend, weather they have 2 legs or 4...My thoughts are with you friend. *hugs*


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 19, 2017)

basin79 said:


> My best mate and whole world died in my arms today.


Oh my god what happened. Handsome boy will be missed. I am so so sorry. Sweet dreams to Samce. RIP


----------



## Crone Returns (Aug 19, 2017)

crone said:


> Oh my god what happened. Handsome boy will be missed. I am so so sorry. Sweet dreams to Samce. RIP


Basin, I'm crying for you. My heart is broken for you.


----------



## Andrea82 (Aug 20, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss 
Wishing you strength for the tough days ahead.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm still not coming back yet but I've read the comments on my post about my little man dying.

He died on my lap getting talked to, strokes and ear rubs. I kept my tears and screams in and kept things as calm as I could for Samce. He just stopped breathing. 

The vet seemed confident it was intercranial (brain tumour) that killed him as it was so sudden.

I dug his grave later that day and with my dads help placed him in it then I filled it in. It was just me and him at the end.

He died on my lap in my mum's car which he loved not on a vets table surrounded by strangers. 

Thank you for caring about a dog you've never met. He was my best mate. He was a star. My world. My life saver. My psychologist. My counselling. My psychiatrist. 1 of a kind. Samson the Bullmastiff.

Reactions: Sad 2 | Love 4


----------



## keks (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you for your statement. I enjoyed every video of him, he was a great dog. I am relieved that he apparently didn't suffer and could go with people around him who love him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 21, 2017)

keks said:


> Thank you for your statement. I enjoyed every video of him, he was a great dog. I am relieved that he apparently didn't suffer and could go with people around him who love him.


Apart from the indignity of having me pick him up and carry him to the car and going blind a few minutes before dying he had a death most humans would be grateful of. I'd have given a leg for him to die in his sleep though. But it was better than some dogs go through.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 21, 2017)

He was my life and I miss him so very much. I get tired from crying but my body finds the energy to cry more. And I'm grateful for it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 21, 2017)

And that's not a slight on Pandora or my other pets. Pandora has been brilliant and due to a promise I made her I haven't topped myself.

Reactions: Love 4


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry. I just saw he passed, and so suddenly too. Awful. It's understandable when old dogs can't find the strength to live any longer-- hard to accept, but understandable. Getting blindsided isn't even remotely fair. No warning, no justification-- just pain. Pain and loss.

No words will make the hurt go away, only time can dull it. Take the time you need to mourn, and know that your boy wouldn't have wanted to be anywhere but with you when he had to leave.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 22, 2017)

.... 
I've never been particularly close to any dog in my life, but some of your posts near brought me to tears.. it's obvious you loved him very much. I'm sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf (Aug 22, 2017)

Maybe he wanted you not to cry or feel sad, but be happy that he's in the heavens now. He had a great life in pretty sure. Maybe he had the best life for a dog. He was loved by everyone, even people who haven't seen him in real life but only via Internet or YouTube posts. You must be happy that he was lucky to have you as an owner @basin79. Again, much love. I wish his soul rests peacefully. I'm just pointing out that this dog are lucky to have an owner like @basin79.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Love 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Aug 23, 2017)

I just saw this and even though it doesn't do justice to the sorrow I feel for you, or what you feel for that matter, I am deeply sorry. Samce was amazing and even though all I knew of him was your words and videos, he will be greatly missed. As little consolation as it is, I think you deserve to be proud of what a wonderful life you two shared and enjoy all the great memories.
Again, my deepest sympathies and condolences...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 23, 2017)

I was never privileged enough for give him a caress to his big head but I say: Samson is dead, Samson lives!

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 23, 2017)

Thank you everyone. I'm sure Samson would to have had the pleasure of terrorising you all.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 23, 2017)

Samson is a big dude! That video of you feeding him that burger really showed the size of his head.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 23, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Samson is a big dude! That video of you feeding him that burger really showed the size of his head.


Aye. He was a big dog. Not massive. 62kg but muscle. It was certainly fun play fighting with him in his prime.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

